#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  三年多的城市風景

## 燄瀆

好久沒發文了呢~(滾
話說也是第一次在這一版發文，所以...請大家多多指教吧OWO/
另外，全部都是手機畫質(艸  如果有不清楚的地方還請見諒QWQ

來回往返松山跟基隆的通車日子，老實說真的非常痛苦>''<  
每天都必須早起跟忍受四十多分鐘的火車，到了學校還要跟某些眼睛長在頭頂的人打交道
但現在回頭想想，卻覺得那段時間是我最常跟天空對話的日子，像個傻子一樣一直望著天XDDD
或許這樣講有些過於誇張了啦ww不過偶爾抬頭望望天空也變成我現在的習慣了



清晨的台北，難得沒有一絲雲


黃昏時分


這張也是清晨，接近秋天的時候，還有這張被我拿來當作備審資料某首詩的底圖ww


空氣很濕潤的早晨，有沒有一種異國雨城的氣氛呢？ww






覺得天空上的雲很萌所以就拍下來了XD 


萬里無雲:3




最後放上一張很難得拍到的彩虹，在基隆雖然時常下雨，但很難抓到拍彩虹的時機呢...


感謝大家觀看！！

----------


## 呀杰

自己拍出自己的感覺是最好的…=)…

而且拍的天空都很美呢…=)…

跟我之前一樣…都只拍天空…地上就管他黑黑的xd…天空好看就好…:P

加油多po好照片喔…^^

----------


## 諾藍

如果燄瀆像要了解更多拍攝技巧的話可以多多找一些相關資訊...

或是到版上提問~

也可以私下找呀杰一起研究哦...

個人覺得有一種末日風格...

像是有幾張建築比較黑的...

就可以直接把感光調低...((不專業版主：是感光調低沒錯吧?

讓天空更顯現出來...

這樣地面、建築的一些小折射也會不見...

最後一張的彩虹前面那朵雲...

似乎讓我想到了彩虹小馬~

加油燄瀆...

多多帶來好照片跟大家分享吧！

----------


## 狗熊

> 好久沒發文了呢~(滾
> 話說也是第一次在這一版發文，所以...請大家多多指教吧OWO/
> 另外，全部都是手機畫質(艸  如果有不清楚的地方還請見諒QWQ
> 
> 來回往返松山跟基隆的通車日子，老實說真的非常痛苦>''<  
> 每天都必須早起跟忍受四十多分鐘的火車，到了學校還要跟某些眼睛長在頭頂的人打交道
> 但現在回頭想想，卻覺得那段時間是我最常跟天空對話的日子，像個傻子一樣一直望著天XDDD
> 或許這樣講有些過於誇張了啦ww不過偶爾抬頭望望天空也變成我現在的習慣了


想當時我自己還在當兵時(我是公的因此要當兵不可),大概每個月也是要往返松山機場跟基隆的通車一次不可(我正好在那邊當),雖然不是每天但的確多少還也蠻痛苦的 :wuffer_frown: 
而時間也是蠻錯亂的(不是都是白天上工,有時是晚上甚至是半夜),所以有時也是像個傻蛋一樣在放空就是了(累)-o-

現在雖然我自己也已經退伍了,不過也還是會過去看個飛機就是了 :Arrow: .

----------

